# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wie heeft ervaing met spondylolisthesis

## fleur12

als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft graag een berichtje en de naam van het ziekenhuis waar een eventuele operatie heeft plaatsgevonden. Ik heb de pech dat 2 chirurgen met een verschillende diagnose en behandeling komen. De meest vertrouwenwekkende diagnose is die van Nedspine in Ede. Helaas wordt een spondylodese operatie niet door Menzis vergoed. Bij de meeste ziekenhuizen is er een wachtlijst van 6 maanden tot 1 jaar. Ik ben nu al bijna 1 jaar immobiel en gebruik morfine tegen de pijn.

----------


## maximum

Hoi Fleur,

hopelijk ben je inmiddels geholpen! Zo niet... Bij Nedspine zeiden ze dat CZ ook niet deze operatie vergoede. Na een belletje naar CZ en het doorgeven van een DOT code, hangt aan een operatie blijkbaar voor eventuele vergoeding, bleek dat de operatie wel werd vergoed. Dit wisten ze bij Nedspine dus ook niet. 

Succes!

----------

